# Favorite River Ready...Go



## OSD (Sep 18, 2010)

Whats your guys favorite river in NE Ohio for Steelhead?


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

the famed au chagrin


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Whatever has good flow.
Right now the Rocky has good flow.
I've grown to hate the Rocky.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

creekcrawler said:


> Whatever has good flow.
> Right now the Rocky has good flow.
> I've grown to hate the Rocky.


I moved to the west side from the east, I hate the rocky also. crowded and in the summer, it smells like a chemical spill.


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

The Grand for sure


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Have been fishing Conneaut Creek the last few years and have had great luck. I also fish the Ashtubula in the spring and have had great luck.
Fishing the Elk on Tuesday in Pa. Much like the Connie. Narrow and drops quick but it drops and clears much faster than the Conneaut.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Patricio said:


> I hate the rocky also. crowded and in the summer, it smells like a chemical spill.


Wonder if the smell comes from the waste treatment plant or the dog park or both.

The rocky was my favorite as a kid growing up, rode the bike down and fished for Ohio Brown Carp in the summer, that was a blast.

Now as a chrome head I just chase the water gauge but the Conny and Elk are my favorite. The Elk is getting a little cluttered with trash on the lower section  sad to see.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Always liked the grand myself


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

I was told years ago that the winter smell was from run off for de-icing the airplanes. It's very possible that the stuff made it to the Rocky from various ditches & creeks.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Tailchaser said:


> I was told years ago that the winter smell was from run off for de-icing the airplanes. It's very possible that the stuff made it to the Rocky from various ditches & creeks.


You guys aint smelled nothing yet until youve smelled the walnut creek acess area!!! I dont know if its the garbage or what but pe u!!!!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I like the grand when it isn't being temperamental / unfishable.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

west creek


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

def, the rocky, or grand


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 13, 2011)

For me - The Grand for sure...hands down


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

i call the vermilion home


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

salmon king said:


> the famed au chagrin


Okay its the Rio Grande for me after fishin it hard yesterday!!


----------

